

David Roberts of PopCap Games: Opening Keynote NWEN Entrepreneur University 2011 - LordBron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgeXKxvWY3o

======
bryanzug
Here's a good writeup of what Roberts had to say over on geekwire…

[http://www.geekwire.com/2011/popcap-ceo-secrets-building-
gre...](http://www.geekwire.com/2011/popcap-ceo-secrets-building-great-
company-finding-luck)

Money quote: "Luck is always a factor in business … and the most successful
companies actually take advantage of luck"

~~~
LordBron
I tried to get my previous business partner to realize that, but he (like
others) feel uncomfortable with the "luck" factor. I'm not because I realize I
got lucky and thus have even greater reason to take advantage of it. :)

My new business partner is 100% on board to seeing and taking advantage of
luck.

